# à corps perdu



## Eva Maria

Aún caliente mi anterior consulta y ya vuelvo a pediros ayuda...

Je ne peux pas trouver nulle part la traduction de _à corps perdu._

Contexte:

- Tous deux se sont jetés à corps perdu dans la vie libre et dure des nomades...

Intentos:

- ... se lanzaron a pecho descubierto a la vida libre y....

No tengo la menor constancia de que _à corps perdu _sea equivalente a _a pecho descubierto._

Y _a tumba abierta_? (Trop dramatique?)

EM


----------



## Paquita

apasionadamente, con entusiasmo, sin pensarlo dos veces ... y expresiones parecidas...

http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/corps II B 2 c, e


----------



## Antpax

Hola Eva:

Me gusta la de "sin pensárselo dos veces" que propone Paquita.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## grandluc

Bonjour.
On utilise deux verbes "se lancer" et "se jeter" à corps perdu. Une traduction possible: _lanzarse a ciegas a._


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Otra:
- sin frenos

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
El equivalente me parece ser: ambos se lanzaron *a cuerpo descubierto* a...
A pecho descubierto es sin protección= à poitrine découverte, à découvert


----------



## totor

Otra posibilidad: *{Darse / Entregarse} con alma y vida*.


----------



## Eva Maria

Paq & Ant & Grand & CM & Gurb & Totor,

¡Estupendo! Vous m'avez donné la solution, j'en suis sûre!

¡Desde luego que _a pecho descubierto _quedaba de lo más melodramático! Y mejor no digo nada de _a tumba abierta... _

Veamos:

- _Lanzarse sin pensárselo dos veces _(Aunque no conserva la alusión "corporal" del original, es la opción que más me agrada para mi texto)

_- Lanzarse a ciegas _(También está muy bien, pero _a ciegas _lo veo un poco demasiado dramático para decir que se va a vivir con los beduinos del desierto)

_- Lanzarse sin freno _(Recuerda a _a rienda suelta. _Podría quedar bien también)

_- Lanzarse a cuerpo descubierto _(Sí, es la más literal, pero la veo mejor para una "acción de combate", como _a pecho descubierto _y _a tumba abierta_)

_- Entregarse con alma y vida_ o como diríamos por estos lares _Entregarse en cuerpo y alma _(Oui, creo que has encontrado el sentido figurado de la frase: lanzarse a una vida totalmente distinta tanto mental como físicamente, dejando su vida anterior atrás. Pero prefiero ser más fiel a la letra del texto con la otra opción.)

Merci à toutes et tous! (Me estais ayudando mucho desde que me he lanzado a pecho descubierto en el foro francés)

EM


----------



## GURB

Hola
N'oublie pas que tu as à traduire *se jeter à corps perdu* (=sans ménager son corps, avec impétuosité) et non corps et âme, de façon effreinée, aveuglément etc...
Regarde l' emploi figuré que fait Jiménez Iker dans Enigmas sin resolver de: a cuerpo descubierto
Tras aquel incidente decidió, como hombre íntegro y comprometido, lanzarse *a cuerpo descubierto* a la investigación tras el rastro ovni, amparado por el convencimiento de que no estábamos solos en este mundo.
Si te puede ayudar a elegir. Un saludo.


----------



## yserien

?Se arrojaron a pecho descubierto ? Se escucha más que a cuerpo descubierto.


----------



## alexacohen

Se lanzaron de cabeza a la vida errante, y hala, a tomarse el camino por el lado salvaje..


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aunque a estas horas, *Eva*, ya habrás terminado el libro , para una próxima ocasión: *se entregaron por entero...*


----------



## Tximeleta123

Víctor Pérez said:


> *se entregaron por entero...*


 

¡Bravo, Víctor!


----------



## Eva Maria

GURB said:
			
		

> Hola
> N'oublie pas que tu as à traduire *se jeter à corps perdu* (=sans ménager son corps, avec impétuosité) et non corps et âme, de façon effreinée, aveuglément etc...
> Regarde l' emploi figuré que fait Jiménez Iker dans Enigmas sin resolver de: a cuerpo descubierto
> Tras aquel incidente decidió, como hombre íntegro y comprometido, lanzarse *a cuerpo descubierto* a la investigación tras el rastro ovni, amparado por el convencimiento de que no estábamos solos en este mundo.
> Si te puede ayudar a elegir. Un saludo.


 
Querido Gurb,

Sí, entiendo que me quieres hacer ver que el original hace hincapié en la acción física por encima de un posible sentido figurado de la expresión. 

Sin embargo, _a cuerpo descubierto _no acaba de cuadrarme en la frase en cuestión, pienso que es una expresión demasiado poco "sutil" en castellano para transmitir la idea oiginal, aunque sea más literal que otras. Además, me gusta más _a pecho descubierto_, ¡que tampoco me agrada!

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide constante!



			
				yserien said:
			
		

> ¿Se arrojaron a pecho descubierto ? Se escucha más que a cuerpo descubierto.


 
Yserien,

Ou, c'est vrai! A mí me sonaba mucho más el _pecho _que el _cuerpo_. 

No obstante, ambas expresiones las encuentro algo exageradas para mi contexto.

Merci pour venir!



alexacohen said:


> Se lanzaron de cabeza a la vida errante, y hala, a tomarse el camino por el lado salvaje..


 
Hala (que no "Hola"), Ale! 

_Se lanzaron de cabeza _es una expresión bien conocida en la cual no había pensado. Sin embargo, la veo más adecuada para un contexto más dramático que apasionado, como es este.

Merci pour ta visite!



			
				Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> Aunque a estas horas, *Eva*, ya habrás terminado el libro , para una próxima ocasión: *se entregaron por entero...*


 
Vic,

Toujours passionel, toi! 

- _Se entregaron por entero_ se asemeja a la sugerencia de Totor. Como sucedía con dicha otra propuesta, se aleja en demasía de la literalidad a conservar en la medida de lo posible. 

¡Anda lo que me falta para terminarlo! (Me tendreis hasta en la sopa).

Merci aussi, ami!

PSTXIM: Tximeleta, merci pour ton Bravo!


----------



## yserien

Se entregaron por entero y no es de Totor, es de otro Victor, aunque Totor haya dado una pista. A cada rey su honor !!


----------



## Eva Maria

yserien said:


> Se entregaron por entero y no es de Totor, es de otro Victor, aunque Totor haya dado una pista. A cada rey su honor !!


 
Y,

À la recherche de la citation perdue:

- _Darse / Entregarse con alma y vida_ ?

- _Se entregaron por entero_ ?

Victor Hugo? O _Totor _es Víctor? 

E


----------



## mystique_ani

¿Y que tal? "En cuerpo y alma" jojojo bueno quizá ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que postearon este mensaje...pero bueno para futuras referencias


----------



## totor

mystique_ani said:


> ¿Y que tal? "En cuerpo y alma"



Sí, me parece una buena opción.

*** Comentario sin relación con la pregunta lingüística.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Lekurkizu

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Si ya existe un hilo, no abras otro. Empieza pues por buscar en los diccionarios. 
Norma 1​
Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider avec cette expression?
Qu'est ce qu'elle veut dire?
Quelle serait la traduction?

Merci

Salut


----------

